# VK - Rad New Stock



## Gizmo (20/9/16)

Tokugawa Styled RDA
iJoy Chip Coils 0.3ohm
US1 Styled RDA
10PC Super Hero Battery Wraps
RX200S ( Black & Blue )

Restock
MC1 Chargers
Limitless Colour Change RDA

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (20/9/16)

Gizmo said:


> View attachment 68393
> 
> Tokugawa Styled RDA
> iJoy Chip Coils 0.3ohm
> ...


Last time I made this gesture to a girl her boyfriend beat the crap out of me

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Gizmo (20/9/16)

Some additional stock:

iPower 80W Wood Grain
Ultimo Black
Joyetech EGO AIO Box Starter KIT
Wismec RX2/3 Cyan & Grey


----------



## Silver (20/9/16)

Where's the pictures @Gizmo!!!??


----------

